# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  Polskii National Anthem

## carperdiem

Hey, can someone post the Polish national anthem. I love to listen to it next to the fire, sipping cognac and eating kielbasa. It would be nice to know the words so that I could sing it aloud to myself in the shower while I drink Vodka on Tuesday mornings.  
And..... it will keep this forum index breathing.

----------


## pernat

Jeszcze Polska nie zginela
Poki my zyjemy
Co nam obca przemoc wziela
Szabla odbierzemy 
Marsz Marsz Dabrowski
Z ziemi wloskiej do Polski
Za Twoim przewodem
Zlaczym sie z narodem 
Przejdziem Wisle przejdziem Warte
Bedziem Polakami
Dal nam przyklad Bonaparte
Jak zwyciezac mamy 
Marsz Marsz Dabrowski
Z ziemi wloskiej do Polski
Za Twoim przewodem
Zlaczym sie z narodem

----------


## al

Somehow you lost all kreskas and ogoneks... 
Jeszcze Polska nie zginęła, kiedy my żyjemy.
Co nam obca przemoc wzięła szablą odbierzemy. 
Marsz, marsz, Dąbrowski,
Z ziemi włoskiej do Polski,
Za twoim przewodem
Złączym się z narodem. 
Przejdziem Wisłę, przejdziem Wartę, będziem Polakami,
Dał nam przykład Bonaparte, jak zwyciężać mamy. 
Marsz, marsz, Dąbrowski,
Z ziemi włoskiej do Polski,
Za twoim przewodem
Złączym się z narodem. 
Jak Czarniecki do Poznania po szwedzkim zaborze,
Dla ojczyzny ratowania wracał się przez morze 
Marsz, marsz, Dąbrowski,
Z ziemi włoskiej do Polski,
Za twoim przewodem
Złączym się z narodem. 
M

----------


## pernat

because it was "easy-reader" version for "beginners" ::  
Originally the polish anthem included a few lines
more but they were deleted on political correctness
reasons: 
Niemiec, Moskal nie osiędzie,
Nim jąwszy pałasza,
Hasłem naszym zgoda będzie,
I Ojczyzna nasza.

----------


## al

> Originally the polish anthem included a few lines
> more but they were deleted on political correctness
> reasons: 
> Niemiec, Moskal nie osiędzie,
> Nim jąwszy pałasza,
> Hasłem naszym zgoda będzie,
> I Ojczyzna nasza.

   ::

----------


## carperdiem

> Niemiec, Moskal nie osiędzie, 
> Nim jąwszy pałasza, 
> Hasłem naszym zgoda będzie, 
> I Ojczyzna nasza.

 Wha..? Whats so funny?What does it say? Something about screen doors on submarines?  ::    
Sorry 'bout that screem door business, but someone was going to say it sometime. You can make all the fun you want of my boozing Irish/goose stepping German ancestry. Its all in good fun.

----------


## al

> Niemiec, Moskal nie osiędzie, 
> Nim jąwszy pałasza, 
> Hasłem naszym zgoda będzie, 
> I Ojczyzna nasza.
> 			
> 		  Wha..? Whats so funny?What does it say? Something about screen doors on submarines?

 Something bad about Germans and Russians  ::  
Actually, the lines were: 
Niemiec, Moskal nie osiędzie, 
Gdy jąwszy pałasza, 
Hasłem wszystkich zgoda będzie 
I ojczyzna nasza.  
Any Polish experts out there? From what I could find out, 'osiędzie' is a form of verb 'subside', and 'jąwszy' is a form of 'take' (only guessing, couldn't find them in a dictionary, and they appear to be not very popular on the Internet... anyway, 'jąwszy się' sounds similar to Russian "взявшийся", and it made sense in some contexts. But I might be absolutely wrong  :: ). Could anyone confirm/refute this?

----------


## Линдзи

*The Germans and the Russians won't subside
Until we take up sabers
There will be a call to unity
And the homeland will be ours* 
Or something.  I think I savaged the third line.

----------


## JJ

Well, i get 
Немец, москаль не ....
Если ........
........................
И отчизна наша

----------


## pernat

my version: 
The Germans and the Russians won't find peace
As we pick our swords
Under the homeland's banner
That keeps together all of us

----------


## carperdiem

> savaged

 Gotta love that verb! You talk so cool.

----------


## JJ

> Niemiec, Moskal nie osiędzie,
> Nim jąwszy pałasza,
> Hasłem naszym zgoda będzie,
> I Ojczyzna nasza.

 Nim - им
jąwszy - Looks like a "взявши"
pałasz - палаш, т.е. сабля 
naszym - нашим
Well, I still have no idea about another words.
Немец, москаль не...
Им, взявши(м) сабли
........ нашим................
И Отчизна наша.

----------


## Pravit

The Polish word for "Russian" is "Moskal"?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## al

> Originally Posted by pernat  Niemiec, Moskal nie osiędzie,
> Nim jąwszy pałasza,
> Hasłem naszym zgoda będzie,
> I Ojczyzna nasza.   Nim - им
> jąwszy - Looks like a "взявши"
> pałasz - палаш, т.е. сабля 
> naszym - нашим
> Well, I still have no idea about another words.
> Немец, москаль не...
> ...

 Вот правильный куплет, некоторые слова другие. 
Niemiec, Moskal nie osiędzie,
Gdy jąwszy pałasza,
Hasłem wszystkich zgoda będzie
I ojczyzna nasza. 
osiędzie - осесть, осядать... Немец, Москаль не осядут?   ::  
Gdy = when, as, after.. Как взявши сабли?
Hasło = slogan, motto; wszystkich = всех; zgoda = согласие (много других значений); będzie = будут...

----------


## JJ

> The Polish word for "Russian" is "Moskal"?

 Очень возможно. Украинцы нас, русских, тоже называют "москалями", а мы их - "хохлами". Если хотят оскорбить то "кацапами".  ::  Ну это наши внутренние дела, я ещё не встречал никого, кто бы на это обижался.  :: 
З.Ы. Поляков, кстати, называют "пшеками".
З.З.Ы. На Урале "москалями" называют москвичей.  ::

----------


## pernat

> The Polish word for "Russian" is "Moskal"?

 In old Polish
Russian = Moskal
Russia (state) = Moskwa 
This was adopted from lithuanian language. 
600 years ago king of Lithuania united almost all
"русские землм" and declared duke of Moscow
an illegal uzurpator. From that on Russians (subjects of Moscow state)
were called Moskals.

----------


## Линдзи

> savaged
> 			
> 		  Gotta love that verb! You talk so cool.

 Hee.  Thanks, glad to hear my crappy ESL is bringing _someone_ joy...  ::

----------


## pernat

> Originally Posted by Pravit  The Polish word for "Russian" is "Moskal"?       Очень возможно. Украинцы нас, русских, тоже называют "москалями", а мы их - "хохлами". Если хотят оскорбить то "кацапами".  Ну это наши внутренние дела, я ещё не встречал никого, кто бы на это обижался. 
> З.Ы. Поляков, кстати, называют "пшеками".
> З.З.Ы. На Урале "москалями" называют москвичей.

 What does it literally mean "хохол" and "пшек"?
"кацап" is clear to me

----------


## carperdiem

Ahhhh..... the language of love and sausage.

----------


## al

> Ahhhh..... the language of love and sausage.

 Didn't you post it already in another thread?   ::

----------


## pernat

> Originally Posted by carperdiem     
> 			
> 				 and 'jąwszy' is a form of 'take' (only guessing, couldn't find them in a dictionary, and they appear to be not very popular on the Internet... anyway, 'jąwszy się' sounds similar to Russian "взявшийся", and it made sense in some contexts. But I might be absolutely wrong ). Could anyone confirm/refute this?

 jąwszy is a short form of "wziąwszy" = having taken

----------


## al

> Originally Posted by al        Originally Posted by carperdiem     
> 			
> 				 and 'jąwszy' is a form of 'take' (only guessing, couldn't find them in a dictionary, and they appear to be not very popular on the Internet... anyway, 'jąwszy się' sounds similar to Russian "взявшийся", and it made sense in some contexts. But I might be absolutely wrong ). Could anyone confirm/refute this?
> 			
> 		  jąwszy is a short form of "wziąwszy" = having taken

 Yes!  ::

----------


## pernat

> Originally Posted by pernat        Originally Posted by al        Originally Posted by carperdiem     
> 			
> 				 and 'jąwszy' is a form of 'take' (only guessing, couldn't find them in a dictionary, and they appear to be not very popular on the Internet... anyway, 'jąwszy się' sounds similar to Russian "взявшийся", and it made sense in some contexts. But I might be absolutely wrong ). Could anyone confirm/refute this?
> 			
> 		  jąwszy is a short form of "wziąwszy" = having taken   Yes!

 sounds however like an exception as slavic languages did not adopt short forms (except for "soviet" russian - e.g. " ком-со-мол ")

----------


## Duffy

I've got something to console Moscals with. (By A.Mickiewicz)  
DO PRZYJACI

----------


## Pejko

Prep

----------


## kamka

Do you actually want to HEAR the anthem?
I could look for some mp3 file for you, if that's what you asked for. I'm not sure cause the word "vypočuť" doesn't ring any bell to me.  ::

----------


## Pejko

> Do you actually want to HEAR the anthem?
> I could look for some mp3 file for you, if that's what you asked for. I'm not sure cause the word "vypočuť" doesn't ring any bell to me.

 Slovo "vypočuť" znamen

----------


## kamka

Po polsku "hear" to "słyszeć".
postaram się znależć mp3 jak najszybciej  ::

----------


## Pejko

> Po polsku "hear" to "słyszeć".
> postaram się znależć mp3 jak najszybciej

   ::  "słyszeć" , to mne znie ako po ČESKY: "slyšet" .   
Je až hrozn

----------


## Pejko

[quote=Pejko] 

> Po polsku "hear" to "słyszeć".
> postaram się znależć mp3 jak najszybciej

   ::  "słyszeć" , to mne znie ako po ČESKY: "slyšet" .   
Je až hrozn

----------


## Pejko

I am sorry I am speakin only with myself, but there is a link to listen: http://www.national-anthems.net/coun...ndex.php?id=PL 
or c the page http://www.national-anthems.net at all!

----------


## Remyisme

> Jeszcze Polska nie zginela

 A zginet muje

----------


## Wowik

> What does it literally mean "хохол" and "пшек"?
> "кацап" is clear to me

 "*Пше*к" - from very frequent sounds in Polish language.
There are too many words begin with "prze....."  ::  
"Хохол" - A sort of hair style. "Чуб".   

> "кацап" is clear to me

 Sorry but it is not clear to me  ::  
У Даля есть намёки. http://slovari.yandex.ru/art.xml?art=da ... /60400.htm http://slovari.yandex.ru/art.xml?art=da ... /58700.htm

----------


## Wowik

> I am sorry I am speaking only with myself, but there is a link to listen: http://www.national-anthems.net/coun...ndex.php?id=PL 
> or see the page http://www.national-anthems.net at all!

 Dzękuje bardzo za hiperłącze!

----------


## corazon_aerodinamico

> The Polish word for "Russian" is "Moskal"?

 Polish people have many expressions referring to Russians."Moskal" -someone from Moscow comes from times of Polish partition.Someone mentioned a part of poem by Mickiewicz-in his times(XIX century) usage of this expression in pejorative sens was very common-it was meaning "betrayer, someone who abuses power and persecutes Polish people".Later appeared expression "Bolszewik"-bolshevic-in times of the Russian Revolution and it signified "barbaric, revolutionary, cruel, ignorant" as bolshevic soldiers during invasion on some parts of Poland had destroyed numerous  estates (like Krasiczyn castle) in a very barbaric way-for example they demolished ancient libraries in castles using wood from them to set a fire inside a ball room and so on.
Sometimes it is used even nowadays. For Germans in turn we sometimes use expression "Szwab" or "Prusak" also coming from times of partitions and we mean by this "over-disciplined, following orders without thinking,stupid,blindly stucking to  formal rules".

----------


## corazon_aerodinamico

> Originally Posted by carperdiem     
> 			
> 				Niemiec, Moskal nie osiędzie, 
> Nim jąwszy pałasza, 
> Hasłem naszym zgoda będzie, 
> I Ojczyzna nasza.
> 			
> 		  Something bad about Germans and Russians  
> Actually, the lines were: 
> ...

 
The whole problem with Polish anthem is inversion of sentences-commonly used to make poems and songs to  rhyme well.
This lines should be translated as: 
Germans and Russian will not settle down(here),
if after taking out our sabers( pałasz is a kind of a saber) we all will take for our banner agreement and our homeland 
Without inversion it would go like this(more or less of course): 
Niemiec, Moskal nie osiądą tutaj 
Gdy/jeśli wyjąwszy pałasze, 
wszyscy przyjmą za hasło zgodę i naszą ojczyznę.

----------

